# ***** vs. BJJ



## mmafreak93 (Aug 17, 2009)

Which do you think is a better grappling technique?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i gotta go with bjj cause i dont know ***** to well (i think its offspring of judo) and i think bjj would be better off their back


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

mmafreak93 said:


> Which do you think is a better grappling technique?


hey Jack A$$ ***** is a millitary made martal art that incorporates judo, BJJ, and Stricking. it can be compared to pancrase. it not a one style thing like boxing vs karate


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

donE85hot said:


> hey Jack A$$ ***** is a millitary made martal art that incorporates judo, BJJ, and Stricking. it can be compared to pancrase. it not a one style thing like boxing vs karate


This. The comparison is invalid, it's like asking which is better, BJJ or MMA? ***** is more like MMA, it's a mix. Not as complete a mix as MMA, but a mix of a lot of disciplines competing in a combat sport with a slightly more restrictive ruleset.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, ***** and BJJ share a lot of the same techniques. They're also designed for different purposes. ***** is more comparable to Greco-roman or Judo than BJJ. 

However, I think arts like ***** and Judo are the future of MMA. I think BJJ will always be superior once the fight has gotten to the ground. Although, I think it's impossible to deny the effectiveness of ***** and Judo's takedowns. They'll eventually be the solution to taking down fighters like GSP, Alves, and BJ Penn, who otherwise can't be taken down very well from a shot. Clinch take-downs are highly underrated and are also some of the easiest way to get hip control without having to blow the energy that shooting demands on the body.

Essentially what I'm saying is that there isn't enough versatility in take-downs right now in MMA. And I think arts like ***** and Judo that are not only designed to take opponents to the ground, but to land on the ground in an advantageous position -- something that's highly difficult to do with a double leg or single leg. You'll often end up in full or half guard.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

In a pure grappling sence, BJJ by far. You can work off your back even when you get taken down, and from there sweep or sub. In a fighting sence, it's close, and I'd still say BJJ, but ***** can beat BJJ. 

At the highest level of both though, ***** beats BJJ. 

Fedor vs. Nog 1 and 3 are actually both good examples. In a pure grappeling sence, Nog was winning by a significant margin. However, Fedor was aloud to punch him which slowed Nog down and allowed him to better avoid submissions. However, Fedor was never ever able to pass to side control (and Nog isn't even that good of a BJJ guy).


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

***** and Judo just have the illusion of there effectiveness because everyone trains heavily in BJJ now days, hell even black belts in MMA are a dime a dozen there arent as many people training in some other styles. BJJ wins this comparison easy, look what BJJ was doing to fools before everyone started training it.



Liddellianenko said:


> This. The comparison is invalid, it's like asking which is better, BJJ or MMA? ***** is more like MMA, it's a mix. Not as complete a mix as MMA, but a mix of a lot of disciplines competing in a combat sport with a slightly more restrictive ruleset.


 I could very well be wrong but I believe not all ***** is the same, I believe Combat ***** is very similiar to MMA while regular ***** is more of a Submission grappling/Judo/Greco Roman hybrid.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I could very well be wrong but I believe not all ***** is the same, I believe Combat ***** is very similiar to MMA while regular ***** is more of a Submission grappling/Judo/Greco Roman hybrid.


Ah yes, come to think of it, Combat ***** is the sport and ***** is just the discipline. I suppose it's a valid comparison then. I'd say ***** is the future then, just because it's more diverse and incorporates a lot more than BJJ does. Also, EVERY fighter coming into MMA trains BJJ, so to really sink anything in at the top levels you have to be insanely good at it, whereas most people are complete noobs at ***** style subs and how to defend them. This is why Fedor lands subs so easily.


----------

